# Oregon State Takes Usc To The Woodshed



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What was that?

Did you hear that sound?

Yep&#8230;that would be sound of Oregon State *BEATING* #1 ranked USC. 

Oregon State 27

USC 21

Oh Man. What a GREAT day. 

Now all you Beaver bashers&#8230;.bow down to the might Oregon State Beavers!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What was that?
> 
> Did you hear that sound?
> 
> ...


I don't know about the woodshed but the definitely played an exceptional game. It was fun to watch and for the record, I was rooting the Beavs on. - Just don't tell Steve.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Show Steve this..
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3609844

Seems like the typical Oregon State trouble has moved South to Eugene.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Show Steve this..
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3609844
> 
> Seems like the typical Oregon State trouble has moved South to Eugene.


Yeah, we saw it - stupid kids!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice Win Jim... not really good for the PAC overall but nice in. U$C had every reason to be worried going into it, they did what they did last time, got over confident and Beavs took them to task.

As for the accident... no if it were the Beeavs it would have involved a Football player stealing Gay Sheep... sorry man that one will never be lived down... ever!

Before you go and get too cocky though remember three words... Stanford, PENN STATE.

OSU was a good test for U$C, they failed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Before you go and get too cocky though remember three words... Stanford, PENN STATE.


Standard start for Oregon State. Loose a few in the beginning...the role over Oregon to finish the year. Something about back to back Civil Wars games sound familuar....









Let's see how you guys do against USC next week...


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Thank You Oregon State! Penn State fans everywhere can now say "See, that team that we whooped up on wasn't that bad". I agree, with earlier comment - Doesn't make the Pac-10 look very strong. Of course Ohio State didn't do the Big Ten any favors either. But that little #1 is impressive. He took a pretty good beating and kept coming at U$C. Great game.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, as an Oregon Ducks fan - and even more a died in the wool Beaver basher - I am less than thrilled with the result (There will be no living with Jim now!







)

As a native Oregonian, I am proud as punch!

And to the Oregon State Beavers, all I can say is Congratulations! Job well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

As a lifeling Michigan fan, I'm going to have to sit this season out.









So the Beavers beat USC and USC trounced OSU. I can at least get a little pleasure out of that I guess...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

What a great game! Go Beavs!

(I think my Ducks are gonna have to watch their tail feathers!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> (I think my Ducks are gonna have to watch their tail feathers!)


Your starting (er...really 5th string) QB now had a bruised elbow to an auto accident. Do you even have a 6th string QB?

Duck play the Cougs this weekend....perhaps the Cougs can pull off an upset of their own?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ducks play the Cougs this weekend....perhaps the Cougs can pull off an upset of their own?


Now that is just plain MEAN!







To give the poor Cougs hope like that...

I am so irriated at the two boys that got injured "street racing" I think when kids get in trouble for stuff like that (especially when they hit a van with a family in it) they should be banned from playing for the remainder of the year.... it won't happen, but it should.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Ducks play the Cougs this weekend....perhaps the Cougs can pull off an upset of their own?


Now that is just plain MEAN!







To give the poor Cougs hope like that...

I am so irriated at the two boys that got injured "street racing" I think when kids get in trouble for stuff like that (especially when they hit a van with a family in it) they should be banned from playing for the remainder of the year.... it won't happen, but it should.
[/quote]

Do you really think MB would sit his quarterback? Come on..that guy has no morals...he played Dixon when he *KNEW* Dixon wasn't able to play. He has to attempt to validate his highest ranked paycheck.

I do agree with you...those kids should be out for at LEAST one game (and not out due to injury). Then they should be at that poor families house doing WHATEVER needs to be done to help them. Perhaps MB can try to cover this up with the Eugene police like he did with his sons SECOND DUI.

....can you tell I don't like MB?


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!! Means Mizzou should be in the top 3 for sure now!!!!!


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I don't follow the west coast teams as close (only because I live on the east coast) but I was pulling for the Beavers last night. That was a great game and a tremendous effort by Oregon St. I always love to see the underdog win (unless its against my team!







)


----------

